# Volkl Bridge, Dynastar Sultan 85 reviews!



## Edd (Jan 24, 2010)

Volkl Bridge (177): Skied at SR on Friday and conditions were excellent with plenty of sun.  I demoed last years Bridge but there have been no changes aside from graphics.  I was sort of hoping for some scratchy terrain because I was most curious about the edge grip of the metal-free Bridges but there was little to be found that day.  This is one stiff ski, particularly the tails; no backseating allowed.  It's very light and tolerates a variety of turn shapes.  It can charge hard.  I tried to concentrate on staying forward but, although I had a few good runs, it never felt like I was forward far enough.  The tails were always making their presence known.  I hit some small and large bumps and got tossed around more than usual.  I'm gonna blame my crap technique instead of the Bridges, though.  My buddy skiing with me had his Mantras (177s from a few years ago).  We have the same boot size so we switched skis for a few runs.  These skis have similar dimensions and perform the same to a point.  The tails on the Mantra are more managable, though.  I'd take my friend's Mantras over the Bridges but even his skis didn't feel the same as the new 170cm Mantras I demoed recently. I found out the construction on those has changed since a few years ago.  I'd say the Bridges give up nothing in edge grip to the Mantra and feel nearly as stiff as the AC50s.  This ski wasn't for me.

Dynastar Sultan 85 (172):  Demoed these on Sunday at SR.  It was cloudy in the morning with decent groomed conditions that began to get scratched off as the crowds tore it apart.  There began to be a separation of scratchy but edgable sections next to powdery piles.  As a big fan of the Legend series I was very curious about these.  With a bigger tip, waist, and tail than my 172 8000s, it had a turn radius 2 cm tighter.  It was advertised to have better edge grip than the 8000s.  Well, it certainly was stiffer (nothing like the Volkls).  I liked the natural turn radius (16) at this length.  When I hit some firm, uneven sections I felt it.  They don't absorb like the 8000s.  They turn readily and easily tolerate different turn shapes.  When I tore through some sections of soft snow I had a blast (you heard it here first; soft snow is fun!).  I skied out to Jordan and all the way to White Cap and something was missing.  I guess it was the fun factor.  It wasn't there like it was for me with the Legend 4800s and 8000s.  I did some mild glades and bumps and they were managable.  They didn't super-grip the scratchy sections but they did just as well as anything I own.  I have no real complaints but I'm not motivated to buy them.

The best skis (fun) I've tried lately are this years Mantra in a 170.


----------



## nightwalker (Mar 19, 2010)

vokkie bridge is very good for hiking,,,awesome place and adventure


----------



## Glenn (Mar 19, 2010)

nightwalker said:


> vokkie bridge is very good for hiking,,,awesome place and adventure


----------

